# MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer



## nulchking (18. Oktober 2012)

*MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Es gibt momentan für Battlefield 3 Premium Benutzer einen Rabatt von 50% auf MoH Warfighter:

https://offer.medalofhonor.com/index.php?lang=en

Dieser Rabatt ist jedoch nur für die USA, Kanada, Irland, Dänemark, Finnland, Groß Britannien, Norwegen und Schweden.
Desweiteren gilt dies nur bei einem Einkauf im Origin Store.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

In meinen Augen eine nicht grade nette Aktion von EA, die deutschen Kunden werden mal wieder außen vor gelassen.
Habe mir das Spiel nun via Proxy und Kreditkarte gekauft


----------



## Shiny49 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Dass die Amis mal wieder nichts zahlen ist lächerlich. Die sind immer in solchen Aktionen drin. Naja, wenn wir die Aktion nicht bekommen, dann gibts für mich ja noch den Keystore.
Wird wohl ne Promotion sein, um den Abstand zu CoD gering zu halten.


----------



## Erok (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Ich wollte mich  schon aufregen, weil ich es mir bereits als Vorbestellung gekauft habe xD

Kann es sowieso kaum  mehr erwarten bis das Game endlich zum download frei gegeben ist


----------



## PHENOMII (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

THX für die Info! Dann macht sich das jetzt doch endlich bezahlt, dass ich BF3 im US-Store gekauft hab!


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Das Game is wahrscheins nichtmal n Zwanni wert. Wieviel war der Vorgänger wert? 10 Euro? Mir hätten sie fürs spielen sogar Geld geben müssen. Hab die Beta angezockt


----------



## Der Maniac (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Nennt mich doof, aber wieso kann ich dann das Spiel auch kaufen? Also auch für die hälfte? Habe meine Nutzerdaten angegeben, mein Account war von vornherein von Deutschland aus gemeldet... 

Einfach ausprobieren, bei mir hats geklappt...


----------



## Sxiet (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Nennt mich doof, aber wieso kann ich dann das Spiel auch kaufen? Also auch für die hälfte? Habe meine Nutzerdaten angegeben, mein Account war von vornherein von Deutschland aus gemeldet...
> 
> Einfach ausprobieren, bei mir hats geklappt...



Same here...


----------



## nulchking (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Hmm bei mir gab es einen Code zum eingeben der nicht funktioniert :O


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Entweder alle oder keiner, ich finde so etwas abartig


----------



## mmayr (19. Oktober 2012)

Somit macht sich Premium wieder bezahlt.


----------



## AnthraX (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das Game is wahrscheins nichtmal n Zwanni wert. Wieviel war der Vorgänger wert? 10 Euro? Mir hätten sie fürs spielen sogar Geld geben müssen. Hab die Beta angezockt


du schliesst von einer angezockten BETA auf das ganze Spiel !?  Besonders der Singleplayer war super. der MP war OK. kein hammer aber OK. das sieht jetzt wohl anders aus. Die Beta fand ich super. Besser als das mittlerweile verkackte BF3.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Mir sagt er ungültiger Promocode..


----------



## Spone (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

selbst bei 90% preißnachlass würde ich nichts aus dem origin store kaufen ^^
es reicht mir schon das ich das ganze für battlefield nutzen muss


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Ah ja das hat noch gefehlt, Origin Hater.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

das hat doch nix mit haten zu tun ^^ zumindest nich auf origin direkt bezogen. onlinestor? gerne. wers mag kann dann dort gerne zuschlagen, wer nich, der lässts halt. aber was mich an steam un origin un un un zum bsp gleichermaßen nervt: wieso brauch ich den mist um was zu zoggn. ich wills halt einfach wie früher haben: cd rein, installieren zoggn.

heute? biste auf server angewiesen. gut, die dl server scheinen stabil zu sein, aber nuja. ich hab meine version halt lieber als hardcopy auf ner scheibe. patches gabs früher millionen mirrors im netz, also warste da auch unabhängig. accounts? was das ^^ heute brauchste ja erstma 2 3 accs un musst alles miteinander verknüpfen und was weis ich. also ich will nich sagen "ich hab da keinen bock drauf" - auch wenns so is, aber abschreckender is einfach nur dieser komplizierte drecks moloch dahinter. ich weis noch, wie ich irgend nen bf teil geholt hatte (weis ned obs 2 oder 2142 war) und ich konnts game tagelang ned zocken, weil ich nich wusste, was der von mir will. 3 accs musst ich anlegen, irgendwas mit persona, was auch immer das is und und und. irgendwann hab ichs aufgegeben und festgestellt, das es auch ohne ging (dieses persona teil). aber davon stand bei dem ganzen acc erstellen krempel nix bei.

einfach nur unintuitiv, unnötig kompliziert, generell ne unnötige nervtötende drecks *piep*


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Ja aber mit dem Argument zu kommen das Bf3 schon zu viel ist für Origin (aber es trotzdem zocken) ist ja auch unlogisch.
Ob man da jetzt 1 oder 20000 Spiele drauf hat ist auch Wurscht.


----------



## afrotobi (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Hi ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Your Origin ID is required."

Cookies sind aktiviert im Browser
und ich habe es mehrfach versucht neu einzugeben.
JMD evtl nen Tipp?!


----------



## raumich (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Was kostet das Game denn bei Origin? Komme hier auf der Arbeit grad nicht auf die Seite.


----------



## PHENOMII (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

@afrotobi: 

Hatte die selbe Meldung bekommen. Habe dann anstatt meiner Origin-ID (Nickname) meine Email-Adresse, die mit meinem Account verknüpft ist, eingegeben und dann hat's auch geklappt 

@raumich:

Die Digital Deluxe-Edition kostet 59,95€ und die Limited Edition 54,99€!


----------



## afrotobi (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

@PhenomII
Danke - hat geklappt 

Leider kommt jetzt:

"ungültiger Promo Code"

liegt das daran das ich in DTL registriert bin und da die Aktion ja nicht für DTL gedacht ist, nicht funktioniert


----------



## raumich (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*



PHENOMII schrieb:


> @afrotobi:
> 
> Hatte die selbe Meldung bekommen. Habe dann anstatt meiner Origin-ID (Nickname) meine Email-Adresse, die mit meinem Account verknüpft ist, eingegeben und dann hat's auch geklappt
> 
> ...


Mmmhhh.. das sind ja nichtmal 30 EUR für die Limited. Gilt die BF4-Beta-Garantie für beide Versionen? Dann würde ich vielleicht den Singleplayer von Warfighter durchspielen und hätte als Anreiz immernoch die BF4 Beta. D.h. sofern das bei mir überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## Mumpitz (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Also ich habs mal getestet mit einem proxy über FlyVPN. Funktioniert soweit, dass man das Spiel für 35$ (27€) als Digital Deluxe bestellen kann. Bezahlen habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gestestet, denn da gabs schon bei anderen Inhalten Probleme, warum auch immer.
Aber ist eigentlich jemanden aufgefallen, dass man bei der Deutschen Version die meisten Zusatzinhalte bekommt? Das mag zwar alles mehr oder minder sinnvoll sein, aber ist wahrscheinlich ein Grund, warum es den Rabatt bei uns nicht gibt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Ist auch nur um die Origin-Plattform zu stärken und die Verkäufe von BF3-Premium anzukurbeln. Das erste MoH das mir nicht auf die Platte kommt - leider.


----------



## raumich (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Hat es einer hier aus Deutschland hinbekommen, Warfighter tatsächlich zu kaufen? Dann bitt mal posten was gemacht wurde und wie.


----------



## Weichkeks (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Hi,

ich habs es hinbekommen.
Über ein US Proxy glaube es war hideip.co, auf Origin.com in Warenkorb gelegt Code eingegeben Bezahlt via clickandbuy 26,70€. Jetzt mal gucken wann das Spiel in Origin auftaucht oder auch nicht. Halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## raumich (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*



Weichkeks schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habs es hinbekommen.
> Über ein US Proxy glaube es war hideip.co, auf Origin.com in Warenkorb gelegt Code eingegeben Bezahlt via clickandbuy 26,70€. Jetzt mal gucken wann das Spiel in Origin auftaucht oder auch nicht. Halte euch auf dem laufenden.


Hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.  Welche Adresse mit welchem Account hattest Du gennommen? Deinen echten order extra einen in US angelegt?


----------



## Weichkeks (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Hab mir irgendeine New Yorker Adresse ausgedacht.
Ein Deutscher Account. Habe das Spiel in Englisch ausgesucht
Bei mir kam nach ca. 2 Stunden auch die Bestätigung per mail


----------



## butter_milch (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

An sich ein gutes Angebot für ein Spiel.

Allerdings ist mir BF3 genug Casual-Rotz und MoH wird das nur auf die Spitze treiben. Zusätzlich habe ich nicht vor, EA jemals wieder Geld zu zahlen und habe kein Problem auf den Mist zu verzichten.


----------



## raumich (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*



Weichkeks schrieb:


> Hab mir irgendeine New Yorker Adresse ausgedacht.
> Ein Deutscher Account. Habe das Spiel in Englisch ausgesucht
> Bei mir kam nach ca. 2 Stunden auch die Bestätigung per mail


 
Hab ich alles so gemacht. Bei mir kam aber sowohl bei der Kreditkarte, Paypal oder ClickandBuy

Payment Authorization Failed

Seltsam! Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## paskal18 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

ist das den dann auch auf deutsch ?

wenn ich mir das spiel übern proxy kaufe ?

und kann man dann auch per sofortüberweisung bezahlen ?


----------



## afrotobi (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Moin Männers,
also hab nun alles probiert 

kann hier bitte jmd ne explizite Anleitung schreiben - wie man das als deutscher Origin User anstellt um dieses Spiel auf deutsch + vergünstigt zu kaufen.
Ich habe bereits einen Key zugesandt bekommen - Proxy habe ich auch drauf, nur sobald ich das Spiel in den Warenkorb lege und den Promo Code dann eingebe bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

"ungültiger PromoCode"

und das Game bleibt bei seinen 54.00€

Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden - bin armer Student und würde mich über die 50% Preisersparnis sehr freuen 

Danke


----------



## cryzen (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

bei mir steht promocode nicht gueltig was soll der mist ey


----------



## cryzen (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

hey kannst du vllt noch eine step to step anleitung anfertigen das waere echt nicht


----------



## Monkeykiller (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Versucht es doch mal über die seite hier Origin 

Hab mit Paypal bestellt mal sehen obs klappt müsste dann 23€ bezahlt haben.


----------



## cryzen (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

was hast du denn beim reiter daten eingegeben 
also sprich addressline etc und state ??? city und so ?


----------



## cryzen (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*



Monkeykiller schrieb:


> Versucht es doch mal über die seite hier Origin
> 
> Hab mit Paypal bestellt mal sehen obs klappt müsste dann 23€ bezahlt haben.


 
was hast du denn beim reiter daten eingegeben 
also sprich addressline etc und state ??? city und so ?


----------



## Monkeykiller (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Na meine Deutschlanddaten sind zwar hinterlegt gewesen aber als land und state irgendwas ausgewählt.


----------



## cryzen (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*



Monkeykiller schrieb:


> Na meine Deutschlanddaten sind zwar hinterlegt gewesen aber als land und state irgendwas ausgewählt.


 
na mal gucken ob es klappt


----------



## paskal18 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

ist das dann auch auf deutsch ?


----------



## cryzen (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*



Monkeykiller schrieb:


> Na meine Deutschlanddaten sind zwar hinterlegt gewesen aber als land und state irgendwas ausgewählt.


 und hat es geklappt bei dir haste das game jetzt bei origin drin ??? wuerde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Monkeykiller (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Ne die haben mir das geld ohne grund zurückgebucht.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Ja super, u alle andere werden wieder aussen vor gelassen! Frechheit


----------



## Shiny49 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Hey. Ich habe es hinbekommen. Einfach den Originstore auf Englisch (UK) stellen, bei der Bestellung dann das Spiel auf Englisch in den Warenkorb, Promo Code anwenden, ne Englische ausgedachte Adresse eingeben, mit Paypal zahlen, fertig. Und zack habt ihr beispielsweise die Digital Deluxe für 29 undn paar gequetschte. Preloade gerade.

mfg.


----------



## cryzen (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*



Shiny49 schrieb:


> Hey. Ich habe es hinbekommen. Einfach den Originstore auf Englisch (UK) stellen, bei der Bestellung dann das Spiel auf Englisch in den Warenkorb, Promo Code anwenden, ne Englische ausgedachte Adresse eingeben, mit Paypal zahlen, fertig. Und zack habt ihr beispielsweise die Digital Deluxe für 29 undn paar gequetschte. Preloade gerade.
> 
> mfg.


 

wuerde ich gerne aber selbst auf den uk seiten geht mein key nicht heißt der wird schon verwendet 
klasse  zum kotzen wieder einmal hat sich dice und ea zu recht den award zur schlechtesten fimra ergattert


----------



## codevoid (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Wisst ihr wie lange diese Aktion geht?
Ich wollte nämlich eigendlich nocht ein paar Bewertungen abwarten nachdem es erschienen ist.
Das hat mich CoD gelehrt


----------



## nulchking (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Gültig bis zum 23. November wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Monkeykiller (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Jo hat geklappt. Habs über UK bestellt.


----------



## jahsera (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Diese Seite hat irgendwie Phishing-Site Charakter...


----------



## orca113 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*



AnthraX schrieb:


> du schliesst von einer angezockten BETA auf das ganze Spiel !?  Besonders der Singleplayer war super. der MP war OK. kein hammer aber OK. das sieht jetzt wohl anders aus. Die Beta fand ich super. Besser als das mittlerweile verkackte BF3.



Sehe ich ähnlich

Bei mir klappt das nicht mit Rabatt....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Welchen Proxy habt ihr genommen? 

Könnt ihr mal eine Anleitung posten die 100% funzt? 


Ich werde beim bezahlen immer auf die Deutsche Seite umgeleitet trotz Hotspotshield


----------



## marcus_T (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Proxy^^ ...so ein Umstand wegen nem Key ?


Medal of Honor: Warfighter Key | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - key kaufen, Steam, Origin, download, günstig, billig


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Jo durch Proxy ging die Bezahlung nicht, Paypal hats nicht durchgelassen das ich mit einer US-IP bezahlen wollte   

Naja, dann ging mein Code nichtmehr, und einen neuen Anfordern geht ja auch nicht. 


Habs dann bei nem Keyshop für ~37€ gekauft (Limited, deutsch). 


Aber der Burner ist das Spiel nicht


----------



## marcus_T (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

MP getestet ?
will ja auch nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen.
Nur wegen SP schonmal garnicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Bis jetzt NUR MP gespielt, Singleplayer interessiert mich garnicht 

Hatte es gestern bei http://www.gameladen.com/ gekauft, mit Gutscheincode (gibts auf Youtube) sinds nochmal 5% Rabatt


----------



## marcus_T (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

na ich warte noch eine Woche ab, aber wirklich was postives habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gelesen.
Schade, hatte ja schon Hoffnungen das es was Brauchbares ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

Eher nicht


----------



## codevoid (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MoH Warfighter: 50% Rabatt für BF3 Premium Besitzer*

habe bisher fast nur negatives gehört, ist das spiel wirklich so schlecht?


----------

